# picking a new case



## scoobyloo (Mar 14, 2005)

i bought a case of ebaY WITH A PSU 400W 

IT COST ME £28 PLUS £12 DELIVERY

IT SEEMS THAT ALL WILL FIT WITH MY MOTHERBOARD BUT WHY DONT CASE MAKERS SUGGEST M/B TO GO WITH THEM

EG THERE ARE A FEW INCOMPATIBLE BITS TO CONNECT


----------



## Sarkast (Sep 12, 2004)

So what is your question or what do you need help with ?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

y dont case makers suggest mother boards .... hmm becuz it might not fit our wanting of a mother board ... it might make the case limited ... who knoes -razz:


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Most case makers usually will either say which mobo design is needed (if it is a semi-unusual mobo style such as mini-ATX). If it doesn't say anything, then it is most likely an ATX case (most general common mobo style). Plus, many cases fit different styles of motherboard. So basically, don't worry that your mobo will fit unless the case specifically says its for a certain type of mobo or you mobo is an unusual type.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

cases aren't generally made or designed for specific mother boards. they may heve been built around one or something of the sort. but they generally as one fellow poster above has said they use mATX and ATX form factors. cases are generally meant for not only looks, and manageability, but also for user friendliness and cooling as well. some cases as you may know are small and large in size. mostly to accomodate different upgrades and such.


----------

